# what style



## sebenza (Oct 18, 2014)

this is local , closest place to me what style is it MMA ?


----------



## sebenza (Oct 18, 2014)

or Taekwondo


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm assuming it's this place here (http://www.pitbullmma.co.uk/Index.html)&#8230; in which case, it could be almost any of the different things they claim to teach, but most likely it's their particular iteration of TKD&#8230; what lineage/form, no idea&#8230; the impression I get from the website is a gym that wants to cater to as many different people as possible, so I wouldn't be too hopeful of a lot of quality in any area&#8230; kind of a "jack of all trades, master of nothing" approach.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 19, 2014)

Isn't there another place you could try?


----------

